# Coffee shops in Sheffield



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

I have heard that Tamper is probably the best coffee place in Sheffield and I am going to try it soon, but are there any others that are worth a visit either in the centre or on the south side if the city?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Callum t used to work in at least one or two shops there . For the life of me can't remember which ones .

anyone better memory than me


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Callum t used to work in at least one or two shops there . For the life of me can't remember which ones .
> 
> anyone better memory than me


Yeah I was thinking the same but don't know. Hopefully he'll be along soon!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Seem to remember him saying it was this one? https://www.facebook.com/AmiciandBici

Ian


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

That's great. I actually live pretty close to there. I might check it out tomorrow.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Just got back from Amici and Bici. Double espresso was very sour and it seemed to get worse as I got to the bottom. The poached eggs on toast was nice though.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Morning; I used to work for amici and bici, good place nice ownership I'm certain if you would have mentioned you didn't like the espresso they would have pulled another shot. Do also remember that quality coffee in the uk (as apose to on the continent) is usually of a much lighter roast profile, so if your looking for darker roasted espresso / more traditional Italian espresso maybe give bragazzi's a try it's next door to A&Bs.

I now work for a place called upshot espresso, on glossop road opposite the hospitals multi story car park, they source only the best coffees on the market with no preference to any roaster so we can be using coffee from workshop, square mile, extract and james gourmet just depends on what's in the grinders, and what crops are in season.

I believe (and not just as an employee) that you will have espresso that probably beats most around the uk, just get chatting. Do remember coffee is like food in some respect in that there are some you just won't particularly enjoy.

If that fails come and see a Londinium 1


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks. I work right near the hospital so I will definitely check out upshot next week and Bragazzis. Looks like I might be spoiled for choice.


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

I tried Tamper a couple of days ago (the one on Arundel St). It was extremely busy and took a little while to get my espresso but it was pretty good. They need more staff from what I could see (which I guess is a testament to their reputation).

I have yet to try Upshot, but I will do soon.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I do not rate tamper really just turned into a 'NZ fest' - and oooooh 'tamper blend' I'd rather know what I'm drinking who roasted it and even the recipes for extraction.

Nice shops with nice interiors, coffee is ok could be better though - in there smaller shop the barista running the linea is pretty damn talented , the place is always rammed. Big tamper is a restaurant.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Tamper remains the best cup of coffee I've had in Sheffield by a good way. Need to come down and try Upshot. I get that Tamper blend isn't the most exciting blend in the world but I think it's perfect house espresso blend - they do offer more exciting SOs on the second grinder. As for who it's roasted by - O-zone in London and I'm sure they'd tell you what the components were if you asked.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I've had great coffee in small tamper and in the bigger one but for me bragazzis is just fantastic. Definitely old school dark roast but that's the point. I've not tried A&B or upshot but I will soon I hope. Bit disappointed I missed you working there callum!

Was at showroom last night and there was a thick scum on their steam wand. Such a shame most places don't value making coffee. Didn't fusion, just opposite big tamper used to have good espresso?


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

I had the pleasure to visit Upshot the other day. I had two espresso's firstly I had 'Cult of done' which was very nice. But the I had a Sulawesi Indonesian espresso (James gourmet) 18.5g yields 32g in 32 seconds on La Spaziale - very fine indeed. Bright and exceptionally clean tasting. They took just as much care in the preparation of my drinks as I would at home! I enjoyed the James Gourmet so much I placed an order whilst still in the cafe!! A must visit cafe and I'm sorry to say blows Tamper out of the water.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree. Having been to upshot now it is fantastic.

They have amazing recipes and great beans that are carefully made into superb drinks.

And they have an EK43!

Never had a bad coffee there and the service is always great.

Tamper is more conservative but I still think they take care with their drinks.

Have yet to try steamyard but I hear good things.

Had a bad experience in marmadukes where barista pulled a double in about ten seconds, looked at it and realised it wasn't right but handed it over anyway. I was in a rush and should have taken it back but didn't. It was pretty horrible. I'd tried same bean in upshot and it was amazing. I've seen them pull a shot there and reject it due to quality. That's how you can tell that the product really matters to them.


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Steamyard is very good. Up there with Tamper as the best in Sheffield in my opinion. There is also a place called Golden Harvest which is billed as a 'smoking shop' and is supposed to do a decent cup of coffee. I must admit though that the one time I went i was a bit disappointed. I got the feeling it wasnt the usual barista though


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh, and 'the Grind' at Kelham Island in Sheffield is good as well. Being my closest its the one i visit most so might be a bit biased, but its generally of a high standard and does very good food - homemade sausage rolls and salad particularly.


----------



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

+1 for Upshot


----------



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

Another mention for upshot. Great staff who know their coffee well. Don't visit Sheffield as much as I used to but go on at all my friends about how good upshot is. Less pretentious than tamper (there, I said it!)


----------

